# Virtualbox Virtual Machine Problem



## Cyvain (Aug 30, 2012)

I am currently trying to run an XP virtual machine in virtualbox so I can play Dune 2000 as I miss being able to play this game. However i am having issues with it. I got the OS installed fine from what I can tell and installed the game from the iso i had. When I run the game it does the first 2 cut scenes fine and then when it trys to load the game menu i get a black screen but i still here the music.

To see whether it was just the file or no i also installed minecraft on the same vm and got the following error message when trying to load it:



      Bad video card drivers!      
      -----------------------      

Minecraft was unable to start because it failed to find an accelerated OpenGL mode.
This can usually be fixed by updating the video card drivers.



--- BEGIN ERROR REPORT 7fe0271 --------
Generated 30/08/12 21:41

Minecraft: Minecraft 1.2.5
OS: Windows XP (x86) version 5.1
Java: 1.7.0_07, Oracle Corporation
VM: Java HotSpot(TM) Client VM (mixed mode), Oracle Corporation
LWJGL: 2.4.2
[failed to get system properties (java.lang.NullPointerException)]

org.lwjgl.LWJGLException: Pixel format not accelerated
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.nChoosePixelFormat(Native Method)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsPeerInfo.choosePixelFormat(WindowsPeerInfo.java:52)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.WindowsDisplay.createWindow(WindowsDisplay.java:185)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.createWindow(Display.java:311)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:856)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:784)
	at org.lwjgl.opengl.Display.create(Display.java:765)
	at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.a(SourceFile:236)
	at net.minecraft.client.Minecraft.run(SourceFile:657)
	at java.lang.Thread.run(Unknown Source)
--- END ERROR REPORT 9fdaa8a9 ----------


Could someone please help me.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2012)

did you enable 3d acceleration on your VM?


----------



## Cyvain (Aug 30, 2012)

No will that make a difference then? I don't know too much about virtual machines i'm learning as i go along mostly.


----------



## Peter1986C (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, it matters because now your VM will only run an emulated 2D card.


----------



## Cyvain (Aug 30, 2012)

Ticked that box but it's made no difference to the problem.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 30, 2012)

Cyvain said:


> Ticked that box but it's made no difference to the problem.



i don't know how graphically intensive Dune is plus I don't know if the combination of Windows XP, Virtual Box 3d Acceleration, and Dune 2000 is causing the problem.


----------



## temp02 (Aug 31, 2012)

Start the XP VM client in safe mode (F8, and I mean safe mode on the client, not the host), and on the application menu under _Devices_ select _Install Guest Additions..._. Tick all the boxes during installation, reboot the VM client, and enjoy 3D acceleration.


----------



## Cyvain (Aug 31, 2012)

I have done what you suggested, Minecraft is working fine now but I am not even getting the 2 cutscenes on dune anymore now. Could it be the iso of the game causing the problems or is there anything else in the vm that could be messing it up?


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2012)

Cyvain said:


> I have done what you suggested, Minecraft is working fine now but I am not even getting the 2 cutscenes on dune anymore now. Could it be the iso of the game causing the problems or is there anything else in the vm that could be messing it up?



it could be a directx issue. honestly i couldnt be sure as i have never tried to play games in a VM.


----------



## Cyvain (Aug 31, 2012)

I tried installing latest direct x too just incase that was the problem. I just want to be able to play dune 2000 again as i love that game so much.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2012)

Cyvain said:


> I tried installing latest direct x too just incase that was the problem. I just want to be able to play dune 2000 again as i love that game so much.



try another game from that generation of games to see what is creating the issue.


----------



## Cyvain (Aug 31, 2012)

will see what i can do, atm i'm relying on free iso downloads to install them as i don't have the physical discs anymore  so it could be the iso itself causing issues for all i know


----------



## Cyvain (Aug 31, 2012)

I tried Command and Conquer Red Alert (The very first one) and that works fine.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Aug 31, 2012)

Cyvain said:


> I tried Command and Conquer Red Alert (The very first one) and that works fine.



ahh, good to know then that it is your copy of dune 2000 and not an issue with the VM configuration.


----------



## Cyvain (Aug 31, 2012)

Guess I shall invest in actually buying the CD then and see how that goes.


----------

